# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Почему мужчины не любят советов женщин?

## Asteriks

*Мужчины очень болезненно воспринимают советы женщин. И дело не в том, что они считают их глупыми и несвоевременными. И даже не в том, что считают женщин неспособными дать ценный совет. В чём же корень проблемы? Почему, когда мне нужно "обработать" собственного мужа, мне требуются какие-то левые подходы? Мужчины, как Вы воспринимаете советы женщин?*

----------


## BiZ111

Первый раз слышу, по-моему на лицо комплекс 

слушаю советы женщин с радостью

----------


## Serj_2k

и я слушаю, могу даже поддакнуть и всё равно сделаю по-своему, если дело моё. а поддакиваю для того, штоп быстрее сменить тему или избавицца от нудежа ... в общем вы поняли

ЗЫ Астерикс, в первом посте вопрос и сразу ответы за мужчин. чё таке?

----------


## Akasey

согласен с Сержем, в основном так и получается, послушал а сделал наоборот. Пока не разочаровался

----------


## Asteriks

> ЗЫ Астерикс, в первом посте вопрос и сразу ответы за мужчин. чё таке?


Это как понимать? Что в первом посте ответ? Про своего родного мужа пишу, не обо всех же!  А Вы каждый за себя отвечайте! 
Комплексы у всех бывают, только одни о них открыто говорят, а других хоть убей - не признаются. Я бы на месте мужчин тоже советов женщин не слушала. Не потому, что глупы советы, а на том простом основании, что МУЖЧИНА! И этим всё сказано.  Вот я потихоньку и давлю мужу на это больное место. Типа: "Я так думаю, а решение принимать тебе."

----------


## vova230

Ну хотя бы по той причине, что порой женщина бывает права, а признавать это ой как не хочется. Особбенно по причине продолжения типа:"Вот я же тебе говорила"

----------


## Vanya

а зачем мне, допустим, слушать советы по поводу чего-то в чём я сам разбираюсь? тем более, советы эти, часто бредовые (ну мне так кажется)  вот если в чём-то сам не шарю и т.д., то тогда да, можно и послушать

----------


## Asteriks

Мг... Хотелось бы узнать, какие такие советы тебя не раздражают, а даже полезны)))

----------


## Vanya

ну это же всё,так сказать, о случая зависит,наверное нет каких-то универсальных советов, которые можно было бы часто давать\слушать

----------


## HARON

Потому что женщина не может дать хороший совет мужчине! Логика разная!

----------


## Asteriks

2 Vanya Ну и хитрый же ты жук!  Ладно, вопрос снят. 
Зная, что мужчины в большинстве своём не любят выслушивать советы женщин, нужно пользоваться этим, словно это они, мужчины, советы дают. А только так надоело хитрой быть, аж тошнит. (( Ну почему так природа ваша мужская устроена? Даже если и права женщина, то доходит до вам на десятые сутки порой.

----------


## Irina

Мужчина- голова, женщина - шея, куда повернет туда голова и смотрит, а советы мужики точно не воспринимают, с ними только партизанскими тропами.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Мужчина- голова, женщина - шея, куда повернет туда голова и смотрит, а советы мужики точно не воспринимают, с ними только партизанскими тропами.


так голова то видит,куда смотрит и решает,нравиться ей то,что она видит или нет.  так,что шее придется повертеться,пока не понравится))

----------


## Irina

Вот по этому только такими методами подпольными

----------


## fIzdrin

> Вот по этому только такими методами подпольными


ну давайте,Сусанины вы наши))

----------


## Alexanderr

К советам женщин стараюсь прислушиваться , были случаи-хорошие советы давали . Да и вообще, если рядом с вами мудрая женщина, вам повезло . (притчи 19:14 - ... разумная жена - от Господа )

----------


## Asteriks

Опа! Вот так-то! Сам бог велел прислушиваться. А мне бы такого мужчинку, чтобы не думать самой много. А у нас в семье наоборот. Но... так было до поры, до времени. Ой, тяжело решения принимать, вот я и свалила единовременно это на вторую половинку. А вот пустила на самотёк. Товарищ почуял ответственность и уже учится решать сам. А всё равно нет-нет да и поступит неверно. Как тут не удержаться: "Ага, не послушал меня! Я же тебе говорила!" 
А вот до совместного принятия решений ещё далеко. Крайности у нас.

----------


## BiZ111

Ой, ну никто не слушает что ты)) А на деле, без женского слова и ребёнка не оденут/накормят/и пр. 

Встречается, что в чём-то мужчина полный ноль, а рядом женщина-профессионал (например, врач). А спросить у неё ж не позволит, я ж мужигг, я всё умею

----------


## Irina

Прочитала на эту тему вот такую статейкую 

*Почему мужчины не любят советов женщин.*
Да, действительно, мужчины очень болезненно воспринимают советы женщин. И дело не в том, что они считают их глупыми и несвоевременными. И даже не в том, что считают женщин неспособными дать ценный совет по своей природе. Всё это не так. Корень проблемы кроется в головах самих мужчин. Они реализуют себя, добиваясь всего собственными силами и полагаясь в первую очередь на себя. Для них главное - достижение поставленных целей и признание своих достоинств и способностей. Для них очень важно, просто необходимо, быть способными решать поставленные задачи полагаясь в первую очередь на себя и свои навыки, а потому непрошеный совет - самое страшное средство для оскорбления мужчины. Ведь он воспринимается не как доброе пожелание, а как «ты сам не можешь справиться с этой задачей, а значит ты несостоятельный и беспомощный человек». То есть самое доброе высказывание может быть воспринято, как оскорбление. А всё почему? Потому что мужчина хочет, чтобы в него верили, доверяли и видели человека способного нести ответственность не только за себя. А непрошеные советы, показывают, что доверия нет. Вернее, ему кажется, что доверия нет, это нужно понять.

Особенно болезненно воспринимаются пустяковые замечания, которые мужчины зачастую трактуют как: «если уж она мне такие мелочи не доверяет, то как можно говорить о более серьёзных вещах?»

----------

